# Heki roof light help



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to take apart the end sections for lamp replacement?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Do the lamp covers not just pull off? 

Joe


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Don't think so, lamp covers are flush fitting. In my mind the whole end section has to come off. BUT HOW :?:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bet they slide out if you push them hard enough with your thumbs, pressing inwards to release the clips as you go.

Dave


P.S. If you bust them I was 100 miles away at the time. Just remember that please! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I need someone who has done it to tell me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh ye of little faith.

Or in other words . . . wimp!! :lol: :lol: 

Dave :lol:


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

If they are anything like the Remis ones, the whole inner frame is held on by a series of rubber ball and sockets and requires a downward pull to release. Once it's down you can then separate the bits. If you've got any vents in the side of the frame, you can peer through and just make out the fixings.

To replace, line the whole thing up and give it a thump.

As I said, this applies to Remis, but I suspect Heki may be similar.

PS I'm even further away than Zebedee!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No sorry Heki is absolutely nowt like that :lol: The main body is held up by 4 screws 1 under each of those grills but these don't facilitate removal of the ends.

I think Dave is closest so far as there are a couple of flat blade screwdriver type slots at each end


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Put a screwdriver in the slots and twist.

Joe

PS I'm even further away than the others :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

I have actually replaced a bulb but can't remember exactly how. I think that you push up slightly at one end then slide. Either that or the screwdriver twisting!

Van's in storage but if you don't work it out soon I'll go and have a look.

The main thing is, you're a lot cleverer than I am, I wouldn't attempt some of the mods you have done, and I figured it out so you will too.

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for those kind words Peter :roll: 
I will give it a go. The lights work but we never use them cos they're pants! So I hope to see if I can Techno them with LED's or magic em up :wink:


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

If your still struggling I have the answer.  

Push your fingernail into one end and the cover moves a couple of mil. Then hook your nail under it , pull down slightly, and with other hand push cover towards the exposed end. It will slide out.

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Pete.
I've actually achieved it a few days ago but didn't report back  
I didn't think the white diffuser came out and had been trying to work out how to remove the whole end cover :lol:

I put a couple of 41mm leds in which are too long so fitting THESE this weekend 
The halogen one's are much worse than this picture relays


----------

